# Let The DEad Feed The Living.



## Lon (Oct 28, 2016)

It sure makes sense. Just like in the movie "Soylent Green". Process the dead into a wafer or biscuit full of nutritious vitamins that can feed the starving masses.


----------



## anodyne (Oct 28, 2016)

Depending on what parts are eaten (worst would be the brain,  spinal cord, bone marrow and small intestine), eating humans puts you at  risk for contracting a fatal prion malady similar to Creutzfeld-Jacob  disease (think "Mad Cow" disease), a neurodegenerative disease that is incurable and invariably fatal.

So, no thanks.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Oct 28, 2016)

This reasoning belongs in the 'unsaid', 'unthought' group of ideas.  Soylent Green was a Syfy genre.  What would be better is for us humans quit de-foresting, polluting & over populating to the point we are destroying our world.  Some cultures banish their seniors once they reach the age of usefulness to the tribe, be thankful that we don't do that here, otherwise you, I & a lot of others here would be in trouble.


----------



## HazyDavey (Oct 28, 2016)

Having Grandpa for dinner .. ?
That has a whole new twist to it.

Good one Lon.


----------



## Lon (Oct 28, 2016)

Modern day food processing could eliminate all germs and harmful substances  and add ingredients that would make the finished product resemble BALONEY, SAUSAGE OR SALAMI --   iT'S DOABLE


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 28, 2016)

If that's not a concrete case for becoming vegan I don't know what is


----------



## anodyne (Oct 28, 2016)

Lon said:


> Modern day food processing could eliminate all germs and harmful substances  and add ingredients that would make the finished product resemble BALONEY, SAUSAGE OR SALAMI --   iT'S DOABLE



I feel like I'm taking risks buying "processed cheese foods" so my vote is still a big fat no.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 28, 2016)

Lon said:


> It sure makes sense. Just like in the movie "Soylent Green". Process the dead into a wafer or biscuit full of nutritious vitamins that can feed the starving masses.



A better idea would be for Humans to quit overpopulating.  The way the human "herd" is growing, it won't be many more years before half the people on this planet are living in poverty.  More and more good jobs are being taken over by robotics and automation, yet some people seem to think that having a half dozen kids, or more, is acceptable.  

More than one "futurist" has predicted a major war before this century is out...and it won't be nation vs. nation....rather the Haves vs the Have Not's.  Society cannot tolerate the 7+ billion we now have....what is going to happen when that number reaches 10 billion???


----------



## anodyne (Oct 28, 2016)

Don M. said:


> A better idea would be for Humans to quit overpopulating.  The way the human "herd" is growing, it won't be many more years before half the people on this planet are living in poverty.  More and more good jobs are being taken over by robotics and automation, yet some people seem to think that having a half dozen kids, or more, is acceptable.
> 
> More than one "futurist" has predicted a major war before this century is out...and it won't be nation vs. nation....rather the Haves vs the Have Not's.  Society cannot tolerate the 7+ billion we now have....what is going to happen when that number reaches 10 billion???



Re-locate 5 billion to Alaska.


----------



## jujube (Oct 28, 2016)

I can just see Thanksgiving dinner:  It'll be either "Let's eat, Grandma!" or "Let's eat Grandma!"


----------



## Carla (Oct 29, 2016)

Many of the processed foods today can't be described as healthy. Our food chain is becoming dangerous with GMO's, pesticides, antibiotics and other food additives. You almost need to be a chemist to understand what the ingredients are in processed foods and personal care products. For example, wheat derivatives take on many names.

I don't believe our food can be guaranteed to be healthy and harmless any more than our medicines can! Whatever they remove from a product, say fat, caffeine, salt, sugar or whatever, it is replaced with something else. Sometimes they are less healthy than the original! For certain, they will use the cheapest ingredient so they can make the biggest profit. Consumers have in recent years been more aware of some of the products that have changed and insist certain ingredients be eliminated. So, I for one would not trust baloney or any other product claiming to be altered and healthy. Remember "olestra"? It was used to replace fat but prevented the body from absorbing nutrients and caused some unpleasant side effects.

Maybe there will come a day when this can be accomplished but I have a lot of doubt that we are close to reaching such a goal.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 29, 2016)

Lon said:


> It sure makes sense. Just like in the movie "Soylent Green". Process the dead into a wafer or biscuit full of nutritious vitamins that can feed the starving masses.



This is disgusting.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Oct 29, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> This is disgusting.



Yes it is! A caterpillar would be more appetizing than Grandma. Or a cricket. But still.....Ewww!

http://www.precisionnutrition.com/eating-bugs

You can even buy bars made with cricket flour on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Naturally-He...=1477783412&sr=8-7&keywords=Cricket+bars&th=1  But these things aren't cheap. Maybe better to just go eat a bug!


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 29, 2016)

Don M. said:


> A better idea would be for Humans to quit overpopulating.  The way the human "herd" is growing, it won't be many more years before half the people on this planet are living in poverty.  More and more good jobs are being taken over by robotics and automation, yet some people seem to think that having a half dozen kids, or more, is acceptable.
> 
> More than one "futurist" has predicted a major war before this century is out...and it won't be nation vs. nation....rather the Haves vs the Have Not's.  Society cannot tolerate the 7+ billion we now have....what is going to happen when that number reaches 10 billion???



Actually,



> At least *80%* of humanity lives on less than $10 a day



http://www.globalissues.org/article/26/poverty-facts-and-stats


----------

